# In frame cut out handles.



## Nik Daughtry (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello Router Folk 

I never thought I'd find myself here, but its a pretty cool place. 

Anyway, I'm looking for the earliest example of in-frame cut out handle with inset door... there are a lot out there now, and the design feels very mid-century.
I thought you guys might know. 

Thanks
Nik


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N/A and welcome to the forums..
by chance you couldn't be a little more descriptive of what you are looking for???
I seem to bne suffering from a brain freeze at the moment..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

is this what you have in mind but only older???
How to install Inset or Recessed Handles


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

now you asked for door frame...
did you mean door stile???

.


----------



## Nik Daughtry (Aug 21, 2018)

Its early examples of this, I wondered if there were any mid century examples.


----------



## Nik Daughtry (Aug 21, 2018)

Oh... and thanks for coming back so quick Stick486


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

okay...
which century??


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nik Daughtry said:


> Oh... and thanks for coming back so quick Stick486


no problem...
do you think you could change your listed 1st name from N/A??? (look to the far left of your post)...


----------



## Nik Daughtry (Aug 21, 2018)

Mid (40s - 60s) maybe.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Not exactly what you're looking for, but I think you'll find examples in Danish furniture...mid 20th century.
https://bydesignmodern.com/product/310-192-teak-dresser/


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Nik.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Nik


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome Nik. If you can't get help here there is no hope......These guys are great.

-Steve


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nik the example you show just looks like an inset in the fame so that you can stick your finger in and hook the drawer bottom. Is there a particular reason you are drawn to this design?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nik,Maybe you can find one here.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=recessed+drawer+pulls&t=ffsb&atb=v80-5&iax=images&ia=images

Or cut some finger lips with a router:

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=recessed+...fsb&atb=v80-5&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images

Herb


----------

